# Débutant Applescript



## Chamyky (12 Mars 2005)

Je suis un débutant en applescript, j'aimerais savoir quelles sont les possibilités du logiciel, et comment connaître plus que ce que je connais déjà (à part en regardant dans les autres applescripts, j'utilise déjà...  ). Mon applescript est l'anglais (apparamment il en existe des français...)


----------



## Amaël (13 Mars 2005)

Tu auras tout plein d'infos sur AppleScript sur ce super site ...


----------



## Chamyky (13 Mars 2005)

Super !! Merci pour cette adresse, je vais l'explorer à fond !!!


----------



## Amaël (15 Mars 2005)

de rien !!!


----------

